# another avalanche skier fatality



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Super sad; he was an exchange patroller at keystone from NZ, his partner broke his femur. no fun, please be safe out there, this is not our year!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Very unfortunate, condolences to his family and friends. I have skied in this area several times before as well. The route they took seemed to have pretty thick timber coverage....

Here is the preliminary accident report:

CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------

